

11 Popular Songs the CIA Used to Torture Prisoners in the War on Terror  - jerryhuang100
http://www.policymic.com/articles/87851/11-popular-songs-the-cia-used-to-torture-prisoners-in-the-war-on-terror

======
Jun8
Chilling! Interesting that classical music esp.of atonal variety wasn't tried
a la _A Clockwork Orange_.

------
jerryhuang100
Meow meow on-and-on in the name of the war on terror?

------
informatimago
Did the CIA pay royalties to the ASCAP?

